# Some music I made a few days ago...



## Corwin Cross (Apr 20, 2013)

5 days ago, I released an EP off the up-and-coming FurTracks netlabel. It's called "Downgraded", under my alias, The Downgrade Complex. It's ambient glitch and drone music with a harsh, lo-fi garage aesthetic. And judging from the input I've gotten from others, it's also very polarizing. You either love it or really really hate it.

Listen to it here:

http://furtracks.bandcamp.com/album/downgraded-ep

Any comments? Complaints? Death threats? I'd like your input


----------



## Kalvo (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm honestly, not too sure what to make of it.. I listened to a portion of each of them. In all honesty, unless I'm listening to it wrong, it sounds more like sound than true music. But, like I said, I may just be confused.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 20, 2013)

Eh, ambiance, not really my thing. I'd even go as far as saying it's the "abstract art" of the music world (I could go on a massive rant about it, but it has no place in a critique thread).

About the pieces themselves, I don't know honestly. I don't have any expertise or in the area other than "it's just the same pattern/notes repeated over and over, ect, ect". I didn't really experience anything emotionally, which probably is down to me not liking ambiance anyway rather than your own fault.

I wish I could help more, but I know nothing about how to compose in this style. Maybe others can provide insight.


----------



## Python Blue (Apr 20, 2013)

Frankly, I find it hard to make an opinion about this music because the volume is so low.


----------



## Demensa (Apr 23, 2013)

I may not listen to a ton of ambient, so I don't have a good grasp on where this sits in the ambient scene, but I enjoyed it; especially from the end of 'brutalism' onwards. 
As with all ambient music you are usually correct in saying that it is polarising in terms of peoples opinions. 
I actually fall in the middle with this one. I thought it was very calming. I liked the progression into a more noisy atmosphere in a few of the songs even if it is just a little cliche.
 The first couple of tracks were just a little too minimalist for me, but aside from the low volume (I'm listening to this at 30 and I usually only listen to things at around 5-8.) I don't have any complaints.
It seems you have achieved what you set out to do, in my opinion.


----------

